# Orange Flame Inlay



## Constant Laubscher (Feb 14, 2010)

I was playing around and made this more complex Orange flame inlay pen.
There are 26 pieces in total that makes up the complete pen.
I was pretty easy to assemble after I have decided to number all the pieces with the laser before cutting it. It is pretty much like a puzzle with numbers. 
The barrel can be turned and finished in any direction.
All comments are welcome.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 14, 2010)

Cool, or should it be HOT! LOL


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 14, 2010)

Holy Smokes. Beautiful


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Feb 14, 2010)

sweeeeet :biggrin:


----------



## Pioneerpens (Feb 14, 2010)

Very nice...I am fast becoming addicted to your inlay kits...thanks, just what I needed lol.


----------



## CHEF (Feb 14, 2010)

not another one Constant ; pension money can only go so far: what I'am to tell the wife this time???????????( fell off the back of a truck)
keep up the good work.
----------------------------------Brian-------------------------


----------



## johncrane (Feb 14, 2010)

Another one on my list,
Constant! are you going to make it, for different kits.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks like another winner!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Feb 14, 2010)

johncrane said:


> Another one on my list,
> Constant! are you going to make it, for different kits.


 
Yep I will have it ready by Tomorrow.


----------



## DustyDenim (Feb 14, 2010)

Great looking kit Constant. Looks like I have to start looking under the sofa cushions for more pen making money.


----------



## bgibb42 (Feb 14, 2010)

Smokin'!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you all for your nice feedback.


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 15, 2010)

That's one great looking kit.


----------



## Mickey (Feb 15, 2010)

Great looking pen. Only thing is, the flames are upside down. to the way the pen is viewed and used.


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Feb 15, 2010)

That looks AWESOME!  If you sell those, I need to get some.


----------



## louisbry (Feb 15, 2010)

Another great inlay kit, Constant.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Feb 15, 2010)

That is why I have said that the barrel can be finished any way you would like. I liked it this way.



Mickey said:


> Great looking pen. Only thing is, the flames are upside down. to the way the pen is viewed and used.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Feb 15, 2010)

Jon-wx5nco said:


> That looks AWESOME! If you sell those, I need to get some.


 

They are available, look in the Business Classifieds.


----------



## masl (Feb 15, 2010)

Constant whats going on nearly 24 hours and no new inlay kit yet  !!!!!
Have bought a fair few of your kits and most say they are always perfect


----------



## Mickey (Feb 15, 2010)

Constant Laubscher said:


> That is why I have said that the barrel can be finished any way you would like. I liked it this way.



So sorry. I missed that. Probably too dazzled to see straight.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Feb 15, 2010)

I fell asleep but I am awake again:biggrin: I shall get right back to it.



masl said:


> Constant whats going on nearly 24 hours and no new inlay kit yet !!!!!
> Have bought a fair few of your kits and most say they are always perfect


----------



## Boodrow (Feb 15, 2010)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scoots (Feb 15, 2010)

I love that one.  It'll definitely be in my next order.


----------



## jimbob91577 (Feb 15, 2010)

Are they made from dyed wood, or natural wood - like blackwood and padauk or something similar?

If dyed, are there color options for the flames - say Blue or Green?

They look AMAZING by the way!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is a Yellow-Flame pen


----------



## jimbob91577 (Feb 15, 2010)

Scratch that - I noticed on your site you have Yellow, Red Curly Maple, Pink Curly Maple, and Orange!


----------



## jimbob91577 (Feb 15, 2010)

The Yellow one looks awesome too!


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 16, 2010)

That's a real beauty Constant.  I like how slender the flames are.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Feb 19, 2010)

*Instructions*

For those who wanted to know how easy it is to do.


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 19, 2010)

That is really, really cool. Gotta have one. NICE!!!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 19, 2010)

Sho is purdy! I'm gonna git me one of dem, um hum.


----------



## bobjackson (Feb 19, 2010)

WOW


----------



## CHEF (Feb 19, 2010)

is the iap discount still going Consant.for orders
---------------------Brian-------------


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Feb 20, 2010)

Discount is still vallid!!


----------



## Dave_M (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice work.


----------



## pensmyth (Feb 20, 2010)

I got my kits yesterday and assembled one of the sierra kits last night and turned it. While this kit looks intimidating it was very easy to put together. The only thing I did different, was instead of taping the blank I used rubber bands and applied the thin ca from the outside. This seems to work better for me than flooding the interior. I still have to do some minor sanding inside for the CA that seeps through but I have less trouble with the tube binding on insertion  and having the glue set before getting it all the way in. 
Superior work Constant! Can't wait for your next creation!


----------

